# Reeses Peanut Butter Cups - Lean Style



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi - I'm a newbie to the board, havent really posted - more lurking. Anyhoo I found this recipe for reeses peanut butter style cups this morning and made em ....and theyre good ****.






Basically ...

mix 1 scoop choc protein powder, 2 tablespoons cocoa powder, 1 tsp truvia in a little water - you want a really thick globby mixture...half fill a cupcake case with the mix (I'd spray the case with a little spray oil of youre NEVER getting it outta that case), freeze for 30 mins

while thats freezing mix vanilla protein powder, peanut butter truvia and a little water (the original youtube recipe just uses straight peanut butter...but I wanted to up the protein further still)

layer onto the semi frozen choc base + return to freezer for 20 mins

remove and top with another layer of the choc protein mix and freeze for a further 20 - 30 mins.

A bit messy to eat unless you freeze properly annnnnnnnnnd obviously not *quite* as amazing as the real thing - but for a low carb hi-protein dessert spot on.

Not trying to claim credit for this - so have included the link to the youtube vid, but wanted to share as really enojoyed em


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

i love reeces products..........


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Good first post!ha


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Good first post!ha


I aim to please ;-)


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Ahh I love Reeces! I almost brought some today in ASDA but refrained - will defo try this out!!

Thanks :w00t:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Musclegirl said:


> Ahh I love Reeces! I almost brought some today in ASDA but refrained - will defo try this out!!
> 
> Thanks :w00t:


good luck - my only tip is to keep the choc mix reeeeeeeeeeally thick.. and to invest in truvia (asda - 4.99 a tub) rather than a cheaper sweetener.

Went to the freezer all excited to have another post w/out now but its frozen pretty solid *gahhhhhhh*.... thinking 15 mins and it'll be good.

..not frozen enough = mess.....too frozen = wait. I hate waiting haha!!!


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

ladylean said:


> good luck - my only tip is to keep the choc mix reeeeeeeeeeally thick.. and to invest in truvia (asda - 4.99 a tub) rather than a cheaper sweetener.
> 
> Went to the freezer all excited to have another post w/out now but its frozen pretty solid *gahhhhhhh*.... thinking 15 mins and it'll be good.
> 
> ..not frozen enough = mess.....too frozen = wait. I hate waiting haha!!!


Haha I hate waiting too - want one now!! I'm going to get some truvia tomorrow and see if I get time to make them tomorrow night


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks a good recipe this one... making me feel hungry!

Welcome to UKM btw ladylean.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks  always nice to get a welcome ...!



Dtlv74 said:


> Looks a good recipe this one... making me feel hungry!
> 
> Welcome to UKM btw ladylean.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

I got over excited by the thought of chocolate and peanut butter - sorry! :blink:

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

hahahah aww ta - protein loaded choc n peanut butter = nom-nom-nom


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

constantbulk said:


> i love reeces products..........


Well have a crack! honestly was chuffed to have a peanut butter cup about three times the size and just loaded witrh protein mmmmmmmm


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

*drools like Homer Simpson* mmmmmm choc n peanut butter....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Musclegirl said:


> *I got over excited by the thought of chocolate and peanut butter *- sorry! :blink:
> 
> Welcome :thumb:


Easily done - the recipe made me drool a little on my keyboard (no kidding!), lol.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

will be havin a go at these! Developed a dependancy for Reece's in Florida last year, could be like my peanut butter cup methodone.

And welcome.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Andy  what a nice bunch.... ! ....now if I can just find some carb free gin tonic my macro's will be perfect hahaha


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Hiya ladylean have fun xxx

personally I dont do reeces because find them a little sticky, but recipe sounds good, maybe will make them for kids who I train.

kaza


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

You could alway use a high % dark chocolate and straight whole earth peanut butter too. Probably wouldn't be as messy maybe. Sounds like a bloody good idea anyway because those reece's cups are bloody lovely.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

I finally made these last night!! Oh my days - lush!! I ate them when I got in from work at silly o'clock - keeps me going while I sleep and I don't wake up dying for a pee due to the shakes I normally have 

Thanks for sharing the recipe!!!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Musclegirl said:


> I finally made these last night!! Oh my days - lush!! I ate them when I got in from work at silly o'clock - keeps me going while I sleep and I don't wake up dying for a pee due to the shakes I normally have
> 
> Thanks for sharing the recipe!!!


No probs Musclegirl! ......I'd half forgotten about them till I spotted your reply *dashes to kitchen make more*


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Haha I pretty much doubled the amounts so have a lot to eat still...

Thanks again ladylean


----------

